# Bicyling Mag. Review of Merlin Works CR



## cptab (Sep 12, 2002)

I just thumbed through a copy of this month's Bicycling Magazine and noticed that picture of the Merlin Works has last year's decals. Any idea why this was the case since the new design has been out for many months?


----------



## HerbertK (Sep 23, 2004)

cptab said:


> I just thumbed through a copy of this month's Bicycling Magazine and noticed that picture of the Merlin Works has last year's decals. Any idea why this was the case since the new design has been out for many months?


Because they used an older bike for the pic. :-(


----------

